# Took some pics this morning



## texasdigger (Jun 18, 2012)

Here a few that I snapped this morning.  I am trying to get good pics of most of my bottles.  There will be more in the coming days.


----------



## texasdigger (Jun 18, 2012)

2


----------



## texasdigger (Jun 18, 2012)

All are Texas medicine bottles.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice job so far.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice bottles, and nice pics.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey Brad,

 Wonderful picture, sir. Love the shadows on the red table. Pretty wild about that Hobo Medicine, too. What is the embossing on the small cobalt jar, and the small oval on the right, please?


----------



## texasdigger (Jun 19, 2012)

I have all forms of the hobo.  cobalt,clear and aqua from Singer LA.  The cobalt septigyn.  It is from Dallas.  The small amber is a "Pathological Bacteria Therapy Lab Oak Cliff Dallas TEX".  I think it is from a early T.B. sanitarium is Oakcliff.  It is the only complete one in any of the Texas collections.

 Brad


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the ID, Brad,




From.

 Have you been able to learn any more about it, besides it's current singularity?


----------



## texasdigger (Jun 19, 2012)

Nothing more about the bottle.  Only story of the Sanitarium.  I have not been able to truly link this bottle to it, but it is the only place that makes any sense.

 Thanks


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice pics and color.


----------

